# Moving Target Practice



## MAV (Mar 18, 2012)

I live on some river frontage.I have taken a plastic soda bottle filled about 1/4 way with water and tied it to my fishing pole. Cast up stream practice as it drifts down river, reel in and do it again. Bring extra bottles.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

very cool idea!


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

Nice idea when you get competant at that it's on to the rapids.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

on windy days i like to hang a can or plastic bottle from a string and shoot at it. or a passing tumbleweed.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Great Idea and no pollution -- Tex


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

I love that idea! Something special about smacking something that's moving! Flatband


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Real good idea.


----------



## Sofreto (May 10, 2012)

Innovative...have not heard that before


----------



## rem50 (Jan 5, 2012)

what did you use for ammo?


----------



## MAV (Mar 18, 2012)

rem50 said:


> what did you use for ammo?


It is a total loss, zero recovery with ammo. I use rocks and marbles. Lead shot is not allowed to be shot over rivers and lakes in my area, steel could be expensive. There is a seemingly endless supply of rocks around here and marbles are cheap.


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

_That sounds like fun, if only I had a river!_


----------

